# Bags I made for my granddaughters.



## Sheila4 (Feb 12, 2012)

These bags have 6 pockets on the outside and 6 inside. The pattern calls for grommets. I found it very hard to install them on my first bag. I used buttonholes instead.


----------



## JLEIGH (Apr 1, 2011)

Wow! These are perfect! I'm sure they'll love them! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Susan Marie (Jul 26, 2013)

Very stylish!


----------



## JillF (Feb 17, 2011)

Those are gorgeous! Sure to be loved.


----------



## MaggiMoonwytch (Jul 31, 2014)

They are lovely. :thumbup:


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

Quite stylish


----------



## docdot (Jul 11, 2013)

Yep! Grommets are not easy to do well. I like your answer to that.
The bags are delightful :thumbup: 

What kind of interfacing did you use? Was it difficult to work with?


----------



## Oakley (Mar 22, 2011)

Your GDs' bags are lovely!!


----------



## MB from Georgia (Mar 23, 2011)

Oh! Those bags are beautiful. I want to make some bags, but I can't let myself do anything else until I get my daughter's quilt made. I have been working on it, off and on, for about four years,and just got it pinned together this morning, and ready to start hand quilting. It is hand appliqued with purple Irises, and has many hours of work in it.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

gorgeous bags! Perfect for knitting projects!!! wonderful!


----------



## Stampergrandma (Jun 6, 2011)

Those are really great!!! You have some talent and I bet your granddaughters will love their gifts.


----------



## vegasmeme (Dec 10, 2011)

What pattern did you use? Those are just perfect and great idea about the grommets! Bet they are going to love them.


----------



## Sheila4 (Feb 12, 2012)

Thank you for the compliments.The pattern is,The Little My Favorite bag. 987F Pellon is what I used.


----------



## Tapraol (Mar 15, 2013)

Very pretty bags!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

They are really very nicely done.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Those are so nice... love those colors too.


----------



## Sheila4 (Feb 12, 2012)

Thank you for all your compliments.


----------



## st1tch (Dec 13, 2011)

Oh I love them.


----------



## DebiJo (Jan 22, 2013)

Love them! I'm sure your GD's will also!


----------



## oumapam (May 11, 2015)

They are lovely.


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

Super cute ! I bet they love them


----------



## kathycapp (Sep 22, 2014)

Fabulous bags....


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Very nice, bet they love them!


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

Nice


----------



## castingstitches (Oct 16, 2013)

Very nicely done!


----------



## flowergrower (Mar 1, 2011)

So pretty, good colors, and granddaughters will love them!


----------



## mopa2282 (May 12, 2011)

Beautiful bags.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Well done. they are perfect. Love the colors.


----------



## eileenmp (Sep 2, 2014)

Very nice bags. The girls re lucky to get them.


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

Very nice. I'm sure they'll love them.


----------



## bjdevi1018 (Dec 9, 2012)

Very nice! Makes me want to do some sewing, but probably won't. Too busy knitting or making jewelry.


----------



## Sherlyn (Sep 24, 2013)

Your bags are gorgeous! I'm sure your grand daughters will love them!


----------



## amortje (Feb 10, 2013)

The bags are beautiful!!!!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Sheila4 said:


> These bags have 6 pockets on the outside and 6 inside. The pattern calls for grommets. I found it very hard to install them on my first bag. I used buttonholes instead.


Very stylish and pretty! I tend to avoid using grommets as well.


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

Wow, your bags are gorgeous and I prefer your buttonholes to the grommets in the pattern. Your gd's will love them.


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

Sheila4 said:


> These bags have 6 pockets on the outside and 6 inside. The pattern calls for grommets. I found it very hard to install them on my first bag. I used buttonholes instead.


Love these well done,x


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

They are really gorgeous.


----------



## gloriam (Aug 11, 2011)

These are fantastic.


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

nice bags


----------



## Briegeen (Dec 9, 2012)

Really gorgeous, thanks for sharing.


----------



## TAYATT (Mar 11, 2014)

Sweet! Well done!


----------



## kernan (Oct 12, 2012)

Lucky Gds.


----------

